# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  २३ जुलाई १८५६ जन्म दिन लोकमान्य बालगंगाधर तिलक

## yogiraj_1984

दोस्तों मैं ये सारी जानकारी इन्टरनेट से ले रहा हूँ और यहाँ पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ

----------


## yogiraj_1984

‘स्वराज मेरा जन्म सिद्ध अधिकार है‘ के उद्घोषक लोकमान्य बालगंगाधर तिलक का भारत राष्ट्र के निर्माताओं में अपना एक विशिष्ट स्थान है। उनका जन्म 1856 ई. को हुआ था। उनका सर्वजनिक जीवन 1880 में एक शिक्षक और शिक्षण संस्था के संस्थापक के रुप में आरम्भ हुआ। इसके बाद ‘केसरी‘ और ‘मराठा‘ उनकी आवाज के पर्याय बन गए। इनके माध्यम से उन्होंने अंग्रेजों के अत्याचारों का विरोध तो किया ही; साथ ही भारतीयों को स्वाधीनता का पाठ भी पढ़ाया। वह एक निर्भीक सम्पादक थे, जिसके कारण उन्हें कई बार सरकारी कोप का भी सामना करना पड़ा।

उनकी राजनीतिक कर्मभूमि कांग्रेस थी, किन्तु उन्होंने अनेक बार कांग्रेस की नीतियों का विरोध भी किया। अपनी इस स्पष्टवादिता के कारण उन्हें कांग्रेस के नरम दलीय नेताओं के विरोध का भी सामना करना पड़ा। इसी विरोध के परिणामस्वरुप उनका समर्थक गरम दल कुछ वर्षों के लिये कांग्रेस से पृथक् भी हो गया था, किन्तु उन्होंने अपने सिद्धान्तों से कभी समझौता नहीं किया। वह एक पारम्परिक सनातन धर्म को मानने वाले हिन्दू थे। अपने धर्म में प्रगाढ़ आस्था होते हुए भी उनके व्यक्तित्व में संकीर्णता का लेशमात्र नहीं था। अस्पृश्यता के वह प्रबल विरोधी थे। निश्चय ही तिलक अपने समय के प्रणेता थे। उनका देशप्रेम अद्वितीय था।

वह एक पारम्परिक सनातन धर्म तो मानने वाले हिन्दू थे। उनका अध्ययन असीमित था। उनके द्वारा किये गए शोधो से उनके गहन गम्भीर अध्ययन का परिचय मिलता है। अपने धर्म में प्रगाढ़ आस्था होते हुए भी उनके व्यक्तित्व में संकीर्णता का लेशमात्र भी नहीं था। अस्पृश्यता के वह प्रबल विरोधी थे। इस विषय में एक बार उन्होंने स्वयं कहा था कि जाति प्रथा को समाप्त करने के लिए वह कुछ भी करने को तत्पर हैं। महात्मा फुले जैसे ब्राह्मण विरोधी व्यक्ति ने उनके व्यक्तित्व से प्रभावित होकर ही कोल्हापुर मानहानि मुकदमे में उनके लिए जमानत करने वाले व्यक्ति की व्यवस्था की थी। वह विधवा विवाह के भी समर्थक थे। एक अवसर पर उन्होंने स्वयं कहा था कि कहने भर से विधवा विवाह को समर्थन नहीं मिलेगा, यदि कोई वास्तव में इसे प्रोत्साहन देना चाहता है, तो उसे ऐसे अवसरों पर स्वयं उपस्थित रहना चाहिए और इनमें दिए जाने वाले भोजों में अवश्य भाग लेना चाहिए। 

निश्चय ही तिलक अपने समय के सर्वाधिक आदरणीय व्यक्तित्व थे।

----------


## yogiraj_1984

स्वराज्य मेरा जन्मसिद्ध अधिकार है’ के उद्घोषक लोकमान्य बाल गंगाधर तिलक का भारत राष्ट्र के निर्माताओं में अपना एक विशिष्ट स्थान है। उनका जन्म 1857 की क्रान्ति से प्रायः एक वर्ष पूर्व हुआ। इससे लगभग 38 वर्ष पूर्व महाराष्ट्र में 1818 तक पेशवा शासन का अन्त हो गया था और इसके साथ ही देश के अन्य राज्यों की भांति महाराष्ट्र में भी अंग्रेजी शिक्षा तथा ईसाई धर्म का प्रचार-प्रसार आरम्भ हो गया था। तिलक के व्यक्तित्व को समझने के लिए इस पृष्ठभूमि की उपेक्षा नहीं की जा सकती।

उनका सार्वजनिक जीवन 1880 में एक शिक्षक और शिक्षक संस्था के संस्थापक के रूप में आरम्भ हुआ। इसके बाद केसरी और मराठा उनकी आवाज के पर्याय बन गए। इनके माध्यम से उन्होंने अंग्रेजों के अत्याचारों का विरोध तो किया ही; साथ ही भारतीयों को स्वाधीनता पाठ भी पढ़ाया। वह एक निर्भीक सम्पादक थे, जिसके कारण उन्हें कई बार सरकारी कोप का भी सामना करना पड़ा। 

उनकी राजनीतिक कर्मभूमि कांग्रेस थी, किन्तु उन्होंने अनेक बार कांग्रेस की नीतियों का विरोध भी किया। वस्तुतः वह सत्य को डंके की चोट पर कहने पर विश्वास करते थे। अपनी इस स्पष्टवादिता के कारण उन्हें कांग्रेस के नरम दलीय नेताओं के विरोध का सामना भी करना पड़ा। इसी विरोध के परिणामस्वरूप उनका समर्थक गरम दल कुछ वर्षों के लिए कांग्रेस से पृथक भी हो गया था, किन्तु उन्होंने अपने सिद्धान्तों से कभी समझौता नहीं किया। लंबे समय तक वह भारतीय राजनेताओं में सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय व्यक्ति रहे। उनके महनीय गुणों की भारतीयों ने ही नहीं, अपितु कई अंग्रेजों ने भी प्रशंसा की है। 

वह एक पारम्परिक सनातन धर्म को मानने वाले हिन्दू थे। उनका अध्ययन विशाल था। उनके द्वारा किए गए शोधों से उनके गहन गम्भीर अध्ययन का परिचय मिलता है। अपने धर्म में प्रगाढ़ आस्था होते हुए भी उनके व्यक्तित्व में संकीर्णता का लेशमात्र भी नहीं था। अस्पृश्यता के वह प्रबल विरोधी थे। इस विषय में एक बार उन्होंने स्वयं कहा था कि जाति प्रथा को समाप्त करने के लिए वह कुछ भी करने को तत्पर थे। महात्मा फुले जैसे ब्राह्मण विरोधी व्यक्ति ने उनके व्यक्तित्व से प्रभावित होकर ही कोल्हापुर मानहानि मुकदमे में उनके लिए जमानत करने वाले व्यक्ति की व्यवस्था की थी। वह विधवा विवाह के भी समर्थक थे। एक अवसर पर उन्होंने स्वयं कहा था कि कहने भर से विधवा विवाह को समर्थन नहीं मिलेगा; यदि कोई वास्तव में इसे प्रोत्साहन देना चाहता है, तो उसे ऐसे अवसरों पर स्वयं उपस्थित रहना चाहिए और इनमें दिए जाने वाले भोजों में भाग लेना चाहिए। 

निश्चय ही तिलक अपने समय के प्रणेता थे। उनकी इस जीवनी को लिखने में मुझे डॉ. विश्वनाथ प्रसाद वर्मा (लोकमान्य तिलक जीवन और दर्शन) श्री पाण्डुरंगन गणेश दासपाण्डे डॉ. पट्टाभि सीतारमैया आदि विद्वान् लेखकों की पुस्तकों से सहायता मिली। एतदर्थ मैं इन सभी का आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ।

----------


## yogiraj_1984

1.    वंश, परम्परा एवं प्रारम्भिक जीवन

पूर्वज 
महाराष्ट्र के चितपावन ब्राह्मण वंश का एक गौरवशाली इतिहास रहा है। शिवाजी के बाद महाराष्ट्र राज्य के अधिकारी बने पेशवा इसी वंश की सन्तान थे। महान् क्रान्तिकारी चाफेकर बन्धु वीर सावरकर, गोपालकृष्ण गोखले आदि इतिहास पुरुषों के साथ ही प्रस्तुत पुस्तक के चरितनायक बालगंगाधर तिलक ने भी इसी वंश में जन्म लिया। इस वंश के नामकरण के विषय में एक जनश्रुति प्रसिद्ध है कि बेन (इजराइल) के एक धर्मोपदेशक भारत आ रहे थे, तो उनका जलयान दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हो गया और उनका मृत शरीर कोंकण के तट पर आ लगा। मृत शरीर को अन्त्येष्टि के लिए चिता पर रखा गया, तो वह जीवित हो गया। पुनः चैतन्य संचार हो जाने से उस व्यक्ति का वंश चितपावन कहा गया। 

इसी वंश में सन् 1776 में केशवराव नामक एक व्यक्ति का जन्म हुआ। यह पेशवाओं के शासन का समय था। अपने जीवनकाल में केशवराव रत्नागिरी जिले में दपोली तहसील के अन्तर्गत अपने जन्मस्थान चिलख गाँव के खोत (पटवारी) बने। उनके दो पुत्र थे, रामचन्द्र और काशीनाथ। बड़े पुत्र रामचन्द्र का जन्म 1802 ई. में हुआ था। सन् 1820 में रामचन्द्र के घर एक पुत्र का जन्म हुआ, जिसका नाम गंगाधर पड़ा।

प्रारम्भिक शिक्षा मराठी में प्राप्त करने के बाद गंगाधर को अंग्रेजी स्कूल में पढ़ने के लिए पूना भेजा गया। अभी वह केवल 17 वर्ष के ही थे कि 1837 ई. में उनकी मां का स्वर्गवास हो गया। इससे दुःखी होकर उनके पिता रामचन्द्र संन्यासी बनने के लिए चित्रकूट चले गए। उस समय संन्यासी बनने के लिए राजकीय आज्ञा लेनी पड़ती थी। उन्होंने ऐसा करना उचित नहीं समझा और घर लौट आए। बाद में वह फिर काशी जाकर संन्यासी बन गए और वहीं सन् 1872 में उनका देहान्त हुआ। 

शिक्षा समाप्ति के बाद गंगाधर पन्त पांच रुपये मासिक वेतन पर अध्यापक बन गए। उस समय तक एक रुपये का डेढ़ मन गेहुं मिलता था और आठ आने का नमक पूरे वर्ष भर चल जाता था। वह अपने इस वेतन से दो चार विद्यार्थीओं को अपने पर ही भोजन कराते थे। कुछ दिनों बाद उनका वेतन दस रुपये हो गया और फिर पन्द्रह रुपये हो जाने पर वह स्थानान्तरित होकर चिपलूण आ गए। इसके बाद उनका स्थानान्तरण रत्नगिरि हो गया और पच्चीस रुपये मासिक वेतन मिलने लगा। यहाँ     उनकी मित्रता श्री रामकृष्ण गोपाल भण्डारकर से हुई। शिक्षा कम होने पर भी उन्होंने प्रारम्भिक कक्षाओं के लिए गणित और व्याकरण की कुछ पुस्तकें भी लिखीं। अध्यापन के साथ ही वह साहूकारी का कार्य भी करने लगे। रत्नागिरि में क्राफोर्ड की आरा मशीन थी। इसके लिए भी उन्होंने कुछ रुपये कर्ज दिए थे। क्राफोर्ड न उनके एक हजार रुपये हड़प भी लिए। 

कई वर्षों तक शिक्षण कार्य करने के बाद 1866 में वह पूना और थाना में सहायक उप शिक्षा अधिकारी बने। अपने चिपलूण के अध्यापकीय जीवन में ही उनका विवाह हो गया था। उनकी पत्नी का नाम पार्वतीबाई था। वह एक धर्मपरायण मराठा ब्राह्मण थे। धर्म के नियमों का अत्यन्त कठोरता से पालन करते थे। इसीलिए उनका शरीर अत्यन्त कृश था। संस्कृत के ज्ञाता होने के कारण लोग उन्हें गंगाधर शास्त्री कहते थे।

----------

